# Diamond Back Tool Belts



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a Diamond Back and I think it's the most comfortable belt I've ever owned. All the others, I put them on when I absolutely needed and then shed them as soon as I could. I can wear the Diamond back all day. I had mine made for suspenders but never got them. With the velcro belt that comes with them they stay put and you're not always hitching your pants up. They're not perfect but I sold my Occidental on Ebay after I got mine!


----------



## DanDan (May 29, 2012)

brendanstl said:


> I've had my Diamondbacks since 94 and absolutely love them. worn them through residential framing, steel stud framing, concrete form work, drywalling, finishing and they haven't fallen apart yet.


which set of DB's do you have?


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

I had DBs and loved them. Bought a new pair in 2005 and they were just getting too big. I sold them and have a pair of occi's that have been going good since 2007



















Guy I used to frame with. We bought ours at the same time. I think he sold his too


----------

